# Samsung RF30HBEDBSR



## lewiskevinchaney (8 mo ago)

I own a Samsung RF30HBEDBSR that is around 6 years old. Just recently the freezer stopped freezing. It stays around 50 degrees all the time, but the refrigerator and ice maker work fine. There were no codes and I did a hard reset on the refrigerator. The compressor and fan works fine and it is not frozen up. There is no frost on the evap. coil. I replaced the Refrigerator Power Control Board DA92-00486A and the Refrigerator Electronic Control Board DA92-00484D.
I'm still having the same problem and hope someone can tell me what to do. I was told it might be a sealed system problem, or a 3-way valve problem. I don't know how to troubleshoot it, so I need some help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try replacing the thermostat. They're cheap.


----------

